# 2nd annual OU's March Madness Challenge



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OU said:


> Instead of making everyone create an account on ESPN and making a group, I figured we could just pick the Final Four and the Champion. Deadline is when the 1st game tips off on Thursday morning.
> 
> If you can pick all 4 of the Final Four teams you will get 500K credits.
> 
> If you pick the winner you will get 500K credits.


Just copy and pasted it from last years. 

Let the 2nd annual OU's March Madness Challenge begin!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Syracuse, North Carolina, Arizona and Duke (As much as I despise them)


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Syracuse, North Carolina, Arizona and Duke (As much as I despise them)


Well that was bittersweet.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

